# دروس فى اللحام



## مهندس فلزات (10 مارس 2008)

لكل طلبة هندسة الفلزات والطلبه المهتمين باللحام 

اليكم هذا الموقع الذى يحتوى على دروس فى اللحام بالغه العربيه والاجنبيه

http://gewc.ahlamontada.com

والله الموفق


----------



## Egy Mine (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على الموقع


----------



## سليمان1 (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (13 مارس 2008)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## prof mido (16 مارس 2008)

thaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (21 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررا على المرور


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررا على المروووور


----------



## saidelsayed (29 مارس 2008)

متشكريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخي مهندس فلزات , أخوك محمد شرف الدين / ادارة المنتدي


----------



## الفلزات (11 أبريل 2008)

حقيقة موقع رائع ,,, مشكور جدا 
واتمنى من الجميع الدخول والاستفاده منه فى مجال اللحام


----------



## elzaim111 (12 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ثائر القريشي (13 أبريل 2008)

مواضيعى ودروس عن اللحام وما شابه زلك


----------



## سدير عدنان (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرهيب


----------



## ابن سيينا (28 يوليو 2008)

thank'ssssssssssssss


----------

